# icon von .jar ändern



## Fragender (16. Jun 2009)

kann man das icon,dass auf dem desktop bei einer .jar angezeigt wird ändern?
danke


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Jun 2009)

Klar, kannste machen. Musst dir im Klaren darüber sein, dass dann alle .jar-Files, die du auf deinem Rechner hast, dieses Icon haben, aber ich denke das wolltest du. 

Gehe auf Systemsteuerung -> Ordneroptionen und dort auf den Reiter "Dateitypen". Dann siehst du ne kleine Tabelle mit den Spalten "Erweiterungen" und "Dateitypen". Jetzt suchst du nach der Erweiterung JAR, klickst diese an und gehst unten bei "Details über die Erweiterung JAR" auf "Erweitert". Dort kannste dann u.a. das Symbol für diese Erweiterung ändern. Achja, das ist jetzt der Weg bei Windows XP, wie das bei Vista oder gar bei ganz anderen Betriebssystem ist, weiss ich nicht, aber bei Vista ist es mit Sicherheit ein ähnlicher Weg.


----------



## Narkjin (17. Jun 2009)

Das geht aber leider nur lokal, oder? Ich denke nämlich, der Threadersteller wollte das Icon auch für andere Nutzer seiner .jar auf deren Systemen ändern.

Ist das denn möglich?


----------



## bygones (17. Jun 2009)

noe.

mit halb-kriminellen Umwegen vll... nur wie schon gesagt - bei einem jar kann man nur entweder oder einstellen (also alle jars haben dann die aenderung).


----------



## Gonzo17 (17. Jun 2009)

Davon weiss ich persönlich nichts. :bahnhof:

Man kann ja zB .exe-Dateien ein Symbol zuweisen, aber bei .jar wüsste ich nich. Dann müsste man das ja auch bei jedem beliebigen Dateityp machen können (beispielsweise .txt oder .xml), kann ich mir aber irgendwie nich vorstellen. Das ist ja dann auch nicht mehr im Sinne des Erfinders, weil man da ganz schnell die Übersicht verliert.


----------



## Fragender (17. Jun 2009)

eigentlich wollte ich es auch für andere pcs sichtbar machen.
aber danke das hat mir auch geholfen auch wenn es nur mit meinem geht.



			
				deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit halb-kriminellen Umwegen vll...



was meinst du damit?


----------



## bygones (18. Jun 2009)

Fragender hat gesagt.:


> was meinst du damit?


programme schreiben die ohne das wissens des users in der registry aendert


----------



## Gonzo17 (18. Jun 2009)

Nunja, man könnte den User ja fragen, ob er einverstanden ist.  Aber ob der Aufwand sich lohnt, nur um das Icon einer .jar-Datei zu ändern?


----------



## ChampS (19. Dez 2011)

Man könnte ne Exe oder Bat schreiben die deine Jar ausführt und nen Icon hat^^
somit hätte deine auszuführende datei das eigene icon und die jar wird ausgeführt =)


----------



## vanny (19. Dez 2011)

wenn das Programm nur auf PCs laufen soll, mach ne exe.
Bei Crossplatform sehe ich da schwarz.


----------



## VfL_Freak (19. Dez 2011)

Moin,

nun ja, wenn das Programm per WebStart gestartet wird, kann man natürlich auf dem zugehörigen Webserver ein Icon ablegen und wie folgt in der JNLP-Datei ans Programm dranhängen :
[XML]
...
  <information>
  <title>myApp</title>
  <description>myApp</description>
  <description kind="short">myApp</description>
  <icon href="../myPath/myIcon.gif"/>  
  <offline-allowed />
  <shortcut online="true">
    <desktop/>
  </shortcut>
 </information>
...
[/XML]

Gruß
Klaus


----------

